# Eclipse zeigt Fehler & Warnungen von allen Projekten an



## AlexDozer (9. Sep 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

hab folgendes kleines Problem: Mein Eclipse zeigt die Fehler & Warnungen von allen Projekten an. Ich möchte aber das er sie mir nur für das Projekt anzeigt an dem ich gerade arbeite. Wie mache ich das?  

Hab hier schon im Forum und auf Google gesucht aber nichts dazu gefunden. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## tfa (9. Sep 2008)

Du musst die Filter im Problems-View konfigurieren ("On any element in same project").


----------



## AlexDozer (9. Sep 2008)

Danke!


----------

